#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] 探索廢棄的黑龍龍穴 　4/7 更新  大結局!

## 火蜥蜴-555

我總覺得不能只打上''黑龍龍穴''四個字...如果用英文就不會有這種文法問題了....oAo




 1.整裝待發

----------


## 帝嵐

很震撼的角色介紹開頭呢
看他們準備的這麼齊全
想必黑龍龍穴是個極危險的地方吧
看到梅林下面的那行字時
本狼不由自主的笑了=w=
而在最大張比爛的背景裡怎麼有有劍齒虎亂入 ?w? !!!!
最後也期待555的更多作品

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

銀星我要給你一個大大~~的擁抱 >w< （用力抱

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’


1-1


用現代用語解釋: 無線電


                                                                                          地上撿來的鏟子



用0.5秒的時間擺回嚴肅的表情

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

看到最後一張圖我馬上笑了XDDDDD是母貓吧？有C罩杯啊！XDDD（遭踹

----------


## 帝嵐

555畫的風格越來越好了呢
先進的無線電聲音好好笑呀
兩隻當守衛的座騎感覺好淒涼
0.5秒嚴肅表情 = 裝嚴肅^w^
不過話說這些圖是怎麼畫的呀
是手繪用掃描進來的
還是直接在電腦裡畫出來呀？

----------


## 狼王白牙

裝備的著裝分解動作難得看到呢。一個動作一項裝備，很仔細。
555的漫畫有越畫越長的趨勢，
貓人的聽力跟靈活性，表情人類種族，後者被叫做「比爛的」似乎不為過分。
印象中的龍穴應該很大啊，才可以讓龍很帥氣的休～的一聲飛翔出來，
這洞穴看起來小了些。對話上隱藏著有點笑點。 :眨眼:

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

冽焱 <
''比爛的 拉希 
都是些奇妙的稱呼
非常引狼遐想''


簡單好記比叫重要  : )

''拉希...希拉是公的還母的?''

應該是...嗯....

冽嶽楓華< 

壓呼~感謝支持!  > <

銀星<
銀星超棒~一直回覆!  > < (用力抱

洞穴太窄 , 坐騎去守門

圖則是手繪然後掃描的

白牙<
''裝備的著裝分解動作難得看到呢。一個動作一項裝備''

當時腦袋播著藍波的音樂  @ @

''貓人的聽力跟靈活性，表情人類種族，後者被叫做「比爛的」似乎不為過分。''

好記比叫重要 : )


''印象中的龍穴應該很大啊，才可以讓龍很帥氣的休～的一聲飛翔出來，這洞穴看起來小了些。''

他們倆人走的這入口完全是人為挖的 : )

''對話上隱藏著有點笑點。''

不解釋 : )


''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

1-2







一大堆怪薯叔出現 , 下一次總算要開始打架了

耶~花了整個禮拜將所有草稿打完 , 劇情訂好了 , 剩下只要上墨線上材質就行 , 所以出產速度應該會比較快 

完整的畫完一本筆記本真棒

----------


## 帝嵐

555的畫風不斷在進步ㄝ
劇情終於開始往刺激的方向發展了呢
不死之物前後包夾的不斷逼近
比爛的和希拉會怎麼應對呢
開始越來越期待555的漫畫連載了>W<
不過不死之物怎麼不會鑿洞出去呀?
(純粹是因為看到某不死之物手裡拿著鐵搞)
最後也把555用力抱回去>U<

----------


## 礿

故事劇情和人物描繪都很吸引人呢，有些畫面適時的因場景而有不同的角度，讓整體讀起來特別有感
要讓圖呈現漫畫式的連貫性，非常不容易!!
請繼續加油，我會期待555更多的新作品!!

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

銀> 不過不死之物怎麼不會鑿洞出去呀?

人家是這裡守衛喲~  ovo/

礿 > 感謝回覆~!  >w<  (用力蹭

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

1-3









                  我有沒有說過希拉迴避率很高?甚麼?這不叫迴避叫格擋?差不多啦.


sound only

----------


## 帝嵐

終於更新了呀＼>W<／
戰鬥的過程真的好精彩喔
比爛的出招好帥呀
希拉要咬不死之物時流了滴汗ㄝ
心裡可能很排斥吧?u?
而希拉的格擋能力真的是一流的啦
一邊接無線電 一邊攻擊呀
轉到梅林鏡頭時的無線電聲音
真是太好笑了啦!!!
那幾句話有點引狼遐想呀～
最後梅林的畫面堪稱經典啊
也期待５５５的更新

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## hosun

很有追看了。　
期待下回漫畫內容。

第一回已能看出性別，那是雌獸。

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

銀星<希拉要咬不死之物時流了滴汗

對手臭臭的  0.0

感謝回覆 >w<  (舔

冽焱<感謝回覆 > <  (抱

那個諧音哪~改個文字就真的很髒
梅林其實很寂寞 XD

hosun<  感謝回覆  : )  

'''''''''''''''''''''''

3/14  1-4 中場休息





希拉咬了很奇怪的東西 , 比蘭德去搜刮前人留下的物資

                                                             怪薯淑又出現了

'''''''''
額外附錄  上課中的一點小練習

希拉對比蘭德使用1-3時開場那一招

塗鴉1

塗鴉2

----------


## 帝嵐

更新啦~更新啦~
激烈戰鬥後少不了的就是中場休息啦!
話說希拉喝的那些水沒問題嗎?
喜歡吃菜的貓還真特殊呀
而那些怪薯淑好像更強了呢
都穿鎧甲和拿劍了
很喜歡比爛的絆希拉的那兩幕呢owo
覺得好笑~
最後的兩張塗鴉像是比武前的問候呢
期待555的繼續更新

----------


## 闇月之風

穿過洞穴後來到了一個活死人村 O<_O?好像有種很眼熟的感覺...

啊對了,是黑暗靈魂的遊魂們(何

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

銀星<感謝回覆!  >w<  (用力抱

希拉喝水沒問題啦.她是貓咪

人類就不能這麼做了 

闇月<在黑暗靈魂裡窩總是各種摔死...

'''''''''''''''''''''''''
3/17    中場休息2




                                                       怪薯淑看不下去了,出來參一腳



中場休息到此結束, 下回就繼續前進了  ●w●/

----------


## 帝嵐

好大的菜!!
這是看到第一格的感想呢
很喜歡第二格比爛的的表情呢
喵嗚~感覺好無奈呀
你他媽吃飽太閒 這格本狼笑了三分鐘有/ w \
怪薯淑來的真是時候呀
比爛的倒在地上擺爛
只讓希拉去戰鬥啊(打小報告
最後一格"鏟子要飛囉"本狼笑的比
前面的還大聲還久呀
劇情要回歸正軌了呢
本狼一定會繼續回覆555的
所有更新的\ w /

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

銀星>這兩人...一人一隻一點緊張感都沒有 XD

冽焱 >感謝回覆~! > <

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

3/20   2-1



比蘭德拿到怪薯淑身上的盾牌了 ovo/)

----------


## 帝嵐

是龍!是龍!是龍ㄝ!!
終於輪到龍出現啦
那龍長的好威猛呀
那兩隻還能鬥嘴
感覺毫無危機意識呀/ u \
不過他們怎麼走這麼快就到龍穴啦?
期待555的繼續更新

----------


## 弦月

龍生氣的原因......是那兩隻太吵嗎？（起床氣？）

希拉沒帶鐵鎚好像也沒關係，鏟子用的挺順爪的？（話說那隻鏟子好像很好用）

對了，該不會打敗那龍的最終關鍵是鏟子吧？

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

銀星<
整個洞穴本來就是龍家的 , 只是最後才是龍家睡覺的地方

胡鬧的回合數太多, 兩隻還沒進入狀況 XD

上下弦月<

其實希拉不太會用鐵鎚 owo/

然後鏟子不知道會啥就那麼強了

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

3/24 更  2-2







一堆垃圾會影響龍的前進速度
全速奔跑時希拉跑的比較快
當裝飾品超多回合的小書本總算拿出來了 owo/)


我發現畫張弓的那一格, 箭搭錯邊了.....

----------


## 弦月

希拉大法師（？）終於要來咏唱咒文了！

然後為甚麼把鏟子丟掉了！我不能接受！（某：不要理她，她瘋了

最後，我最想說的一句話：真的好少，加油！我很期待！

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

欸黑黑上一集有點短  

弦月<因為都是動作戲 一般的三頁就覺得超短der oAO

其實希拉法術挺遜的....她只是會用而已...並不精通

鏟子豪可愛阿~ 可是已經沒他的戲份了... 


冽焱< 弓箭可以吸引目標注意 , 並且讓對方很生氣

法術一定要有用阿 , 沒有用就麻煩大了

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

3/26 更 2-3  
這一幕想畫想很久了~總算哪!  >A<




*正在用延遲咒文壓制法術



*比蘭德耳鳴狀態

身上的服裝會隨著追趕跑跳蹦越來越髒 
環境也會偷偷的被破壞  owo /

----------


## 弦月

比蘭德沒關係升天就能當神仙了

希拉那個"可惡好燙"害我笑了......

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

快結束囉~

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

3/31      2-4






整部漫畫梭標唯一一次用來攻擊敵人

比蘭德強制skip對白



也許未來有一天能花些篇幅解釋梅林為了保有強大力量付了甚麼沉重代價

可惡還有好多好多對白想插入可是會畫不完 >''<

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 弦月

嗚哇快結束了!!

這話超好笑，可以吐槽的地方多到我不想再吐槽了

對了，你一定很喜歡犀牛對吧？

----------


## hosun

我想看鏟子飛起來！！
好吧。。我黑心。

聽他這樣一說，才留意到，喪屍也是臭的。　Ｏｒｚ

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

冽焱<
[都這種時刻了連梅林也在那邊玩?比爛的越描越黑阿！！]
因為梅林只能在大後方聽聲音腦補阿! XD

[更衰小的是
還被拉希當成基友......]
因為不能破戒,不能找♀就只能找♂的囉~

[那些第一次出場的飛龍騎士...
一樣一點緊張感都沒有...]

他們在第一次通話時就在待命了 : )

上弦月／下弦月<

 [對了，你一定很喜歡犀牛對吧？]
在好幾個作品中被犀牛狠狠的修理過...

hosun <
鏟子飛起來很危險喲 owo/

感謝回覆 : )

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''




4/7  大結局!














稍後梅林會派專業搜索隊來掃蕩 : )
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
總計格數 197格

成績結算

*比蘭德* *希拉*

殺敵數:8                   殺敵數:9

16分                        18分
助攻數:2                  友軍誤傷:2次
2分                         -2分
總分:18                   總分:16

結束囉~~~! 詠唱法術的咒文超難想阿! 我滿腦子都是魔法老師裡面的台詞!  可是又不能直接搬過來 @A@
那個作品的威力都太強了

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

結束了...
探索龍洞之旅沒了
突然覺得怪薯叔出來的原因好不明
總之恭喜畫完啦
祝 創作順利

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 弦月

嗚哇這樣就沒啦.....

比蘭德和希拉會有＂好結局＂嗎？（邪笑）（話說反正都已經被誤解成這樣了，快去結婚啦！）

ｐ.ｓ.我還想看像是鏟子、鏟子、鏟子還有鏟子啦！（炸）

----------


## 貓狐

恭喜完結!節奏暢快又有趣>W<)!期待新作!
說不定可以出一系列?

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

伊默兒/野魂< 怪薯淑呀.... 既然結束了 , 當然就可以來破背景設定

巨龍翹辮子的事情本來就瞞不住 , 附近的勢力很快就派人來這裡 , 把通往龍穴的路打通 , 龍原本是直接從那個大洞起飛降落的

但人沒那麼神 , 於是開挖一條道路進去 , 也就是比蘭德.希拉走的那條 ,  前一批人進去之後開始東翻西找探索物資 , 當然,他們也找到了龍的屍體

為了安全起見, 暫時沒靠近 , 只封鎖通往龍的道路 , 並且派人在龍穴裡蓋東蓋西的 , 把內部的物資搬走 , 這就是為啥裡面有一堆工寮一堆奴隸一些馬車的原因
而那些有盔甲和武器的 ,  就是負責監視和保護奴隸的守衛 , 但有一天死掉的龍甦醒了 , 試圖發動一個魔法陣 , 第一波守衛立刻上前阻止

他們變成甚麼樣子可以在漫畫中看到 , 法陣還是發動了 , 一個衝擊性的能量炸開 ! 所有影響範圍內的生物通通變成巨龍的魁儡

   會忠誠的守衛這個洞窟

一些逃過或者抵擋掉控制術的人 , 發現整個狀況已經失控了 , 他們且戰且退 , 最後把入口弄塌 , 避免裡面的東西跑出來 , 然後撤退走人


這些流言會傳出去 , 梅林得知後派遣偵查兵先探路 , 然後派比蘭德和希拉倆還有一支隊伍過來掃蕩 , 接著就是這則故事了


冽焱<

其實把那條龍洗乾淨運出去也能有很好的價格 , 因為這個世界的龍通常都沒那麼大條了
他還會再派專業的工人來處理的

上弦月／下弦月 < 耶黑~對於以後 窩是不會破梗的

下一次我想讓希拉會鋤頭

貓狐 < 要不斷尾的完成一個東西真的很不容易

感謝回覆~!  > <

----------

